# Whats my fellow FA users political affiliation?



## Trontie123 (Jun 20, 2017)

I myself think i identify as a Social-Liberal


----------



## Yakamaru (Jun 20, 2017)

Centrist. Slightly leaning towards the Right.


----------



## WolfNightV4X1 (Jun 20, 2017)

The edgy response is Anarchy :v

...I feel pretty apolitical, honestly. Too much shit and anger between divides of people. Fuck choosing a side. I have my stance on some issues but I dont identify as anything,

...and as far as important broad issues outside of my realm of understanding (the financial state of the government, etc.) I dont even want to think about such banal and trite crap it makes my head hurt trying to process it. And as far as who to vote for? Everyone you choose is going to be a wrong choice. Hillary? Criminal, going to fuck America. Trump? Racist, Sexist asshole going to start world war three.

Ive heard people praising Obama and I've heard people saying he's the next antichrist, communist, muslim out to destroy America. I've heard people say Trump is going to help this country and I've heard people say he's a nightmare. I've heard both sides DEMONIZE THE FUCK OUT OF THEM, taking the insults so far that they dont even need to be insulted at that point, oh boo hoo you hate the guy so that automatically means the lunch he ate is something to nitpick and laugh at.


Just fuck politics!

World's gonna end no matter what at this rate

/rant


----------



## Jarren (Jun 20, 2017)

Classical Liberal with some recently developed right wing sympathies.


----------



## Trontie123 (Jun 20, 2017)

WolfNightV4X1 said:


> The edgy response is Anarchy :v
> 
> ...I feel pretty apolitical, honestly. Too much shit and anger between divides of people. Fuck choosing a side. I have my stance on some issues but I dont identify as anything,
> 
> ...


Honestly i agree with most of what you say  politics divide people to much


----------



## Ravofox (Jun 20, 2017)

Cenre-left, but I have loads of friends all across the political divide


----------



## Sergei Sóhomo (Jun 20, 2017)

Centre-right


----------



## PlusThirtyOne (Jun 20, 2017)

Middle-Left but not so far that i can't high-five my friends on the right, whom i have _nothing but respect_ for.


----------



## DrtraumaTy (Jun 20, 2017)

Right of center. I am a republican!


----------



## Ramjet (Jun 20, 2017)

Libertarian..

Libertarianism - Wikipedia


----------



## Norros (Jun 20, 2017)

Potato...rian


----------



## ellaerna (Jun 20, 2017)

Voter Apathy Party


----------



## BasilClover (Jun 20, 2017)

Bleeding heart.


----------



## Saylor (Jun 20, 2017)

Libertarian with a lot of conservative ideology. Makes sense for where I live.


----------



## Yakamaru (Jun 20, 2017)

Ramjet556 said:


> Libertarian..
> 
> Libertarianism - Wikipedia





Saylor said:


> Libertarian with a lot of conservative ideology. Makes sense for where I live.





Jarren said:


> Classical Liberal with some recently developed right wing sympathies.


Liberal and Libertarian trash. <3


----------



## PlusThirtyOne (Jun 21, 2017)

Hmm... if i didn't know any better i'd bet Yakamaru has an interest in politics.


----------



## Yakamaru (Jun 21, 2017)

PlusThirtyOne said:


> Hmm... if i didn't know any better i'd bet Yakamaru has an interest in politics.


W-Why, I never..





You insult me, Plus-chan. Please, do it more! I like it when you're.. Typing my name correctly. <3

On a more serious note: Yes, I like politics. It's immensely wide across the entire board, and there's so many interesting individuals that just keeps you interested.


----------



## LumeKat (Jun 21, 2017)

some sort of semi-liberal technocrat
not edgy, just living in a poor authoritarian religious shithole


----------



## Ieatcrackersandjumpcliffs (Jun 23, 2017)

Anarcho-capitalist. But that branches out into three camps; the Consequentialists, Natural Rights advocates and the Nihilists.  The Nihilists are an interesting bunch.  They have taken the Austrian School's affinity for the subjective theory of value to its logical conclusion which is attack the concept of intrinsic value on AnCap facebook pages, pissing off Consequentialists and Natural Rights advocates and creating chaos within the moobment.


----------



## shapeless0ne (Jun 23, 2017)

ummmm, why?


----------



## Dongding (Jun 23, 2017)

Conservative as hell.


----------



## Zenoth (Jun 23, 2017)

Meat Popcicle. 
But in all seriously : Moderate with no leanings I agree and disagree with things from both 'sides'


----------



## MsRavage (Jun 23, 2017)

definitely a proud liberal. however I think choosing a side like Republican or Democrat or green party is tainted...people treat it like a foot ball game...my motto is listen to both sides and proceed from there.


----------



## FluffyShutterbug (Jun 23, 2017)

I'm an independent. I use my own judgment instead of going with everything and anything my crowd tells me to believe. However... I'd really rather not be discussing politics here in the fandom. Today's political climate is very toxic and divisive... Politics, right now, are something that I'd rather not have to see crop up here, to be honest.


----------



## Nixonia (Jun 23, 2017)

I'm a moderate leaning left. I agree with many things from both sides, but everything proposed has positive and negative effects that shouldn't be as difficult as they are to compromise on.


----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (Jun 23, 2017)

Center-left overall, I suppose.


----------



## AsheSkyler (Jun 24, 2017)

Constitutionist, "Young Outsider", and Centrist, according to their respective quizzes. Basically I piss off most everybody because I'm not "extreme" enough in any direction.


----------



## ChapterAquila92 (Jun 24, 2017)

Technocratic Red Tory, but expect me to play political mercenary as an independent voter.

Alas, we're all liberals here, as much as even the conservatives don't like to admit it.


----------



## Yakamaru (Jun 24, 2017)

ChapterAquila92 said:


> Technocratic Red Tory, but expect me to play political mercenary as an independent voter.
> 
> Alas, we're all liberals here, as much as even the conservatives don't like to admit it.


Quite frankly I'd call myself a Liberal Conservative, but as a Centrist I tend to piss off a lot of morons on all sides, which makes it SOOOO much more fun.


----------



## AsheSkyler (Jun 24, 2017)

ChapterAquila92 said:


> Alas, we're all liberals here, as much as even the conservatives don't like to admit it.


Kind of like how the liberals are actually conservative even if they won't admit it?


----------



## ChapterAquila92 (Jun 25, 2017)

AsheSkyler said:


> Kind of like how the liberals are actually conservative even if they won't admit it?


Perhaps I should have clarified for smart alecs like yourself: modern conservativism is largely rooted in the liberal ideology such that it's become a traditionalist sect of liberalism, accepting individualism as a tenet and standing opposed to collectivism (which in the modern world is the domain of socialism.)


----------



## AsheSkyler (Jun 25, 2017)

ChapterAquila92 said:


> Perhaps I should have clarified for smart alecs like yourself: modern conservativism is largely rooted in the liberal ideology such that it's become a traditionalist sect of liberalism, accepting individualism as a tenet and standing opposed to collectivism.


Except for the liberals that prefer regressive ideology like keeping the races and genders separate, which is what conservatives used to do when upholding traditional values.


----------



## Filter (Jun 25, 2017)

I'm a classical liberal.


----------



## ChapterAquila92 (Jun 25, 2017)

AsheSkyler said:


> Except for the liberals that prefer regressive ideology like keeping the races and genders separate, which is what conservatives used to do when upholding traditional values.


It's debatable. Some would argue that such people are not liberals but rather thinly-veiled socialists (a sentiment supported by many of the "regressive" movements embracing socialist dogma as their own), while others are more apt to consider them to be _fundamentalists_ of the liberal variety (born out of distorted views of individual identity).


----------



## AsheSkyler (Jun 25, 2017)

ChapterAquila92 said:


> It's debatable. Some would argue that such people are not liberals but rather thinly-veiled socialists (a sentiment supported by many of the "regressive" movements embracing socialist dogma as their own), while others are more apt to consider them to be _fundamentalists_ of the liberal variety (born out of distorted views of individual identity).


Add in that it seems some factions like to flip-flop every few decades, and it becomes so tempting to turn into Yzma and smack 'em with a hammer for being so bloody confusing. 

A very thin veil indeed. It's easy to see how various groups would have a tendency to lean in certain directions, but some terms are starting to become synonymous due to the ignorant loudmouths giving their particular group a bad name, or those wishing to slander those they perceive as an enemy.


----------



## ChapterAquila92 (Jun 25, 2017)

AsheSkyler said:


> Add in that it seems some factions like to flip-flop every few decades, and it becomes so tempting to turn into Yzma and smack 'em with a hammer for being so bloody confusing.
> 
> A very thin veil indeed. It's easy to see how various groups would have a tendency to lean in certain directions, but some terms are starting to become synonymous due to the ignorant loudmouths giving their particular group a bad name, or those wishing to slander those they perceive as an enemy.


Indeed, and given the interchangeability of "ideology" and "religion" it's not surprising that they're also hard on heretics and heathens alike, even if they refer to such by other names. Alas, we're no different in that regard, but that's a discussion for another thread.


----------



## GreenZone (Jun 25, 2017)

according to political compass i'm libertarian authoritarian which is wrong so i have no idea

i'd say centralist right


----------



## Tecwyn (Jun 25, 2017)

No direct political affiliation on my end, mostly depends on the programs of the groups of my country. Though in the whole i'd suppose i'd lean towards the left a bit, although i'm always open to hear the reasons of the opposition


----------



## AsheSkyler (Jun 26, 2017)

ChapterAquila92 said:


> Indeed, and given the interchangeability of "ideology" and "religion" it's not surprising that they're also hard on heretics and heathens alike, even if they refer to such by other names. Alas, we're no different in that regard, but that's a discussion for another thread.


Just about the only universal thing I've found is when they hit the zealot stage they become a seething ball of rage bent on the destruction of anything they remotely perceive to be an enemy. =/


----------



## Sagt (Jun 26, 2017)

Third way


----------



## Jarren (Jun 26, 2017)

Lcs said:


> Third way


What is this third way of which you speak? I've heard of left and right. Is it the center? Directly forward, perhaps? Up? Down? Straight into the ground? The opposite way of whatever angry mob happens to be protesting that day?


----------



## Sagt (Jun 26, 2017)

Jarren said:


> What is this third way of which you speak? I've heard of left and right. Is it the center? Directly forward, perhaps? Up? Down? Straight into the ground? The opposite way of whatever angry mob happens to be protesting that day?


Third Way - Wikipedia

It's a pretty vague term in truth, but it was the best one I could think of while ignoring another term which you may be more familiar with, but which is surrounded with negative connotations. Think Blair or the UK Liberal Democrats to get the gist of it.


----------



## ChapterAquila92 (Jun 26, 2017)

AsheSkyler said:


> Just about the only universal thing I've found is when they hit the zealot stage they become a seething ball of rage bent on the destruction of anything they remotely perceive to be an enemy. =/


A large part of that is born out of our tendency to fear violent death, or else being made irrelevant. Unfortunately, it's a mentality that, while advantageous for our Stone Age ancestors when it came to real threats to their survival, is ill-suited for a modern society where such threats have been reduced to mere technicalities and thus irrelevant.


----------



## Mandragoras (Jun 27, 2017)

Libertarian socialist.

Which is to say, a pragmatic anarchist.


----------



## skeletalfox (Jun 28, 2017)

Far left socialist thinking about going over to anarcho-communism. Probably pretty edgy.


----------



## SSJ3Mewtwo (Jun 28, 2017)

Slightly left of center, and registered as an Independent in the USA.


----------



## Storok (Jun 28, 2017)

i am right.


----------



## Mandragoras (Jun 29, 2017)

skeletalfox said:


> Far left socialist thinking about going over to anarcho-communism. Probably pretty edgy.


Pyotr Kropotkin: Actual Anarchist Santa.


----------



## Cloudyhue (Jun 30, 2017)

Liberal, separation of church and state ftw.


----------



## Phyllostachys (Jun 30, 2017)

I am one of those 'fiscally conservative, socially liberal' guy.

But recently, I am finding right wing views increasingly favorable. Perhaps it has something to do with all the frustration I am feeling towards our president, who is an idiotic North Korea sympathizer surrounded by his left-wing fascist supporters.


----------



## StolenMadWolf (Jul 3, 2017)

Moderate, with some liberalism.

Past that, to hell with politics.


----------



## Simo (Jul 3, 2017)

Mandragoras said:


> Libertarian socialist.
> 
> Which is to say, a pragmatic anarchist.



This also sums me up pretty well!



skeletalfox said:


> Far left socialist thinking about going over to anarcho-communism. Probably pretty edgy.



As would this : )


----------



## Sagt (Jul 3, 2017)

Kind of relevant to this topic: 

Something I've noticed is that the 'far right/left' thing is pretty contextual to the country one is talking about. For example, in the UK, a socialist like Jeremy Corbyn is typically considered just very solidly left-wing, but if someone with identical beliefs was a US politician, they would probably be considered far-left. Another observation is that people suck at placing themselves on the left/right spectrum since 'centre', 'left' and 'right' don't have clear definitions.


----------



## ChapterAquila92 (Jul 3, 2017)

Lcs said:


> Kind of relevant to this topic:
> 
> Something I've noticed is that the 'far right/left' thing is pretty contextual to the country one is talking about. For example, in the UK, a socialist like Jeremy Corbyn is typically considered just very solidly left-wing, but if someone with identical beliefs was a US politician, they would probably be considered far-left. Another observation is that people suck at placing themselves on the left/right spectrum since 'centre', 'left' and 'right' don't have clear definitions.


Agreed. Just from Wikipedia alone:


			
				Wikipedia said:
			
		

> Political scientists have frequently noted that a single left–right axis is insufficient for describing the existing variation in political beliefs, and often include other axes. Though the descriptive words at polar opposites may vary, often in popular biaxial spectra the axes are split between sociocultural issues and economic issues, each scaling from some form of individualism (or government for the freedom of the individual) to some form of communitarianism (or government for the welfare of the community).


All in all, it's important to note that the terms "left" and "right" are nebulous at best, and don't adequately reflect the summation of every political axis that can exist.


----------



## Mandragoras (Jul 4, 2017)

Lcs said:


> Kind of relevant to this topic:
> 
> Something I've noticed is that the 'far right/left' thing is pretty contextual to the country one is talking about. For example, in the UK, a socialist like Jeremy Corbyn is typically considered just very solidly left-wing, but if someone with identical beliefs was a US politician, they would probably be considered far-left. Another observation is that people suck at placing themselves on the left/right spectrum since 'centre', 'left' and 'right' don't have clear definitions.


I feel like part of this is that the Overton window in the US has drifted a lot further to the right on economics in particular than in much of the rest of the world, while another part is that many of the key institutions of British government are inherently distributist even if post-Thatcher and later post-Blair politics had drifted significantly to the right. Within the context of a society where, for instance, healthcare is a public institution wholesale, taking a straightforwardly democratic socialist position is not going to seem completely outlandish to most of the population... even if the press in the UK seemed dead-set on presenting Corbyn as some raving Soviet throwback and general figure of fun, which I found rather disturbing.


----------



## Simo (Jul 4, 2017)

For me, both Democrats and Republicans are far, far too conservative for me, _especially_ Republicans. I try to be nice and all, but don't let Republicans in the house.  Bad enough, having 'em outdoors.


----------



## ChapterAquila92 (Jul 5, 2017)

Simo said:


> For me, both Democrats and Republicans are far, far too conservative for me, _especially_ Republicans. I try to be nice and all, but don't let Republicans in the house.  Bad enough, having 'em outdoors.


Conservative or reactionary?

Again, there's a lot of misnomers when it comes to political affiliation. Radicals want rapid change, progressives want incremental change, conservatives want to keep the status quo, and reactionaries want to revert back to what (they think) it was before. And even then that can either be a general leaning or it can be specific on a few key issues.

Unfortunately, people in general have a bad habit of oversimplifying things for the sake of convenience, which helps explain the broad generalizations, positive or negative, that we tend to make but doesn't help those who don't fit nicely into pretty little boxes.


----------



## Sagt (Jul 5, 2017)

Mandragoras said:


> I feel like part of this is that the Overton window in the US has drifted a lot further to the right on economics in particular than in much of the rest of the world, while another part is that many of the key institutions of British government are inherently distributist even if post-Thatcher and later post-Blair politics had drifted significantly to the right. Within the context of a society where, for instance, healthcare is a public institution wholesale, taking a straightforwardly democratic socialist position is not going to seem completely outlandish to most of the population... even if the press if the UK seemed dead-set on presenting Corbyn as some raving Soviet throwback and general figure of fun, which I found rather disturbing.


To be fair, Corbyn is on the left of the left and his manifesto was intensely populist (though I suppose populism isn't exclusive to him since it is quite common everywhere at the moment). The mention of his name still turns heads for some, such as my aunt who believes fervently that he's a communist. That said, when compared to France's Mélenchon, Corbyn looks a lot more average, but I think that's just because Mélenchon is positively mad.


----------



## Mandragoras (Jul 6, 2017)

Lcs said:


> To be fair, Corbyn is on the left of the left and his manifesto was intensely populist (though I suppose populism isn't exclusive to him since it is quite common everywhere at the moment). The mention of his name still turns heads for some, such as my aunt who believes fervently that he's a communist. That said, when compared to France's Mélenchon, Corbyn looks a lot more average, but I think that's just because Mélenchon is positively mad.


Mélenchon isn't mad by any means, given what I know about him, simply very far to the left economically speaking and very uncompromising. The latter is quite problematic in terms of practical progress, and the opposition to globalism as currently conceived of can feed into alarming authoritarian rhetoric (although I would not call Mélenchon authoritarian), but I don't think it's beyond the pale to find neoliberalism reprehensible given what damage this framework has inflicted upon the environment and the part of the world which wasn't already saturated in grinding poverty.

That said, he's also kind of dumb about the former Communist powers, which is kind of the archetypical Dumb Lefty Thing. Corbyn is also guilty of this to some degree (again, it's almost a cliché), but comparisons to Maoists and Bolsheviks are uncalled for and disturbingly common.

Like, people were really comfortable with the "centre-left" party being OK with holding folks for days without charge not too many years ago, but when they return to first principles and elect an actual leftist while the "centre-right" party careens off a cliff into ultranationalist idiocy it's the former who demand more criticism? Fuck the British press with a rusty spoon.


----------



## Deleted member 82554 (Jul 6, 2017)

I don't know and I don't care, I don't support separatist bullshit like that. I'm just me.


----------



## Sagt (Jul 6, 2017)

Mandragoras said:


> Mélenchon isn't mad by any means, given what I know about him, simply very far to the left economically speaking and very uncompromising. The latter is quite problematic in terms of practical progress, and the opposition to globalism as currently conceived of can feed into alarming authoritarian rhetoric (although I would not call Mélenchon authoritarian), but I don't think it's beyond the pale to find neoliberalism reprehensible given what damage this framework has inflicted upon the environment and the part of the world which wasn't already saturated in grinding poverty.
> 
> That said, he's also kind of dumb about the former Communist powers, which is kind of the archetypical Dumb Lefty Thing. Corbyn is also guilty of this to some degree (again, it's almost a cliché), but comparisons to Maoists and Bolsheviks are uncalled for and disturbingly common.
> 
> Like, people were really comfortable with the "centre-left" party being OK with holding folks for days without charge not too many years ago, but when they return to first principles and elect an actual leftist while the "centre-right" party careens off a cliff into ultranationalist idiocy it's the former who demand more criticism? Fuck the British press with a rusty spoon.


Fair enough, I can agree with at least 3/4ths of that. For clarification, I called him 'mad' not literally but rather in a more subjective way to express distaste.

Kind of irrelevant to this discussion, but if you have the chance, you should watch a show called _The Revolution Will Be Televised - s_ome of the stuff you mentioned reminded me of it. It's a satire of British politics that you can watch partially off of YouTube for free, you'd probably enjoy it.


----------



## Mandragoras (Jul 6, 2017)

Lcs said:


> Fair enough, I can agree with at least 3/4ths of that. For clarification, I called him 'mad' not literally but rather in a more subjective way to express distaste.
> 
> Kind of irrelevant to this discussion, but if you have the chance, you should watch a show called _The Revolution Will Be Televised - s_ome of the stuff you mentioned reminded me of it. It's a satire of British politics that you can watch partially off of YouTube for free, you'd probably enjoy it.


I have not seen it, but it definitely sounds promising. Thank you for the suggestion.

I'm mostly fine with Mélenchon, personally, although I think he made some very poor (not to mention vain and arrogant) tactical choices, particularly in his refusal to team up with Hamon's Socialists given that party's pivot to a more Corbyn-esque position following Hollande's ouster. Together they could have done a lot of good work for the country, I think. But it seems that the part of the left which actually favours personal and civil liberties over jackboot-polishing thuggery is functionally doomed to dismember itself with petty factionalism and puritanical demands.

That said, I admire Macron's dedication to direct democratic principles and overall positivity. France could have done a lot worse.


----------



## Diretooth (Jul 6, 2017)

My political leanings are: Just treat everyone with the dignity they deserve, stop being racist, stop being a misogynist/misandrist, stop hating people and sending death threats when they do or say something that you don't agree with, stop blaming other people for the shit you started, and stop treating people with differing political views as an enemy. Respect everyone's rights, but also know that if a certain right ends with a lot of people getting killed, then expect that right to be taken away, or at the very least suppressed. Let everyone be capable of living with a wage, let everyone be taxed equally, show no favoritism to any group, and above all else, stop acting high and mighty if you do. Also, stop killing animals indiscriminately, or at the very least treat them with dignity after you kill them. Stop throwing your shit on the ground, recycle, do something so we have a nice place to live. This isn't even about me being an American surrounded by other Americans both stupid and smart. This is about everyone being stuck on this rock floating in an endless void full of other rocks, trying futilely to not kill each other.
It's so simple, yet everyone seems incapable of grasping these concepts, regardless of their political, moral, or religious leanings.
In short, be a decent human being, and aspire to be a better you.


----------



## Simo (Jul 6, 2017)

I tend to agree with the sentiment of the writings of Herbert Marcuse, a good deal. He seems more and more prescient, as time goes on, even:


"The means of communication, the irresistible output of the entertainment and information industry carry with them prescribed attitudes and habits, certain intellectual and emotional reactions which bind the consumers to the producers and, through the latter to the whole social system. The products indoctrinate and manipulate; they promote a false consciousness which is immune against its falsehood...Thus emerges a pattern of one-dimensional thought and behavior."

“Technology serves to institute new, more effective, and more pleasant forms of social control and social cohesion. The totalitarian tendency of these controls seems to assert itself in still another sense—by spreading to the less developed and even to the pre-industrial areas of the world, and by creating similarities in the development of capitalism and communism.”

"The people recognize themselves in their commodities; they find their soul in their automobile, hi-fi set, split-level home, kitchen equipment."

"If mass communications blend together harmoniously, and often unnoticeably, art, politics, religion, and philosophy with commercials, they bring these realms of culture to their common denominator -- the commodity form. The music of the soul is also the music of salesmanship. Exchange value, not truth value, counts."

"Freedom of enterprise was from the beginning not altogether a blessing. As the liberty to work or to starve, it spelled toil, insecurity, and fear for the vast majority of the population. If the individual were no longer compelled to prove himself on the market, as a free economic subject, the disappearance of this freedom would be one of the greatest achievements of civilization."

“If the worker and his boss enjoy the same television program and visit the same resort places, if the typist is as attractively made up as the daughter of her employer, if the Negro owns a Cadillac, if they all read the same newspaper, then this assimilation indicates not the disappearance of classes, but the extent to which the needs and satisfactions that serve the preservation of the Establishment are shared by the underlying population.”

-Herbert Marcuse, excerpts, One Dimensional Man, 1964


----------



## ChapterAquila92 (Jul 6, 2017)

Simo said:


> I tend to agree with the sentiment of the writings of Herbert Marcuse, a good deal. He seems more and more prescient, as time goes on, even:
> 
> 
> "The means of communication, the irresistible output of the entertainment and information industry carry with them prescribed attitudes and habits, certain intellectual and emotional reactions which bind the consumers to the producers and, through the latter to the whole social system. The products indoctrinate and manipulate; they promote a false consciousness which is immune against its falsehood...Thus emerges a pattern of one-dimensional thought and behavior."
> ...


It also goes without saying that science itself is encroaching on our self-induced delusion that we're more than mere biochemical algorithms that operate via probability rather than out of any sense of "free will".


----------



## Simo (Jul 6, 2017)

ChapterAquila92 said:


> It also goes without saying that science itself is encroaching on our self-induced delusion that we're more than mere biochemical algorithms that operate via probability rather than out of any sense of "free will".



Something I think Madison Avenue and the world of advertising has always had an intuitive sense of, to be sure! And yet, I have my hopes, and do my best to hold out, as best I can, from being dragged too far in....


----------



## Royn (Jul 6, 2017)

My political position is as the trappist system is to the sol system.


----------



## ChapterAquila92 (Jul 7, 2017)

Simo said:


> Something I think Madison Avenue and the world of advertising has always had an intuitive sense of, to be sure! And yet, I have my hopes, and do my best to hold out, as best I can, from being dragged too far in....


This level of manipulation goes beyond mere advertising; we're potentially looking at unconscious algorithms that know us better than we know ourselves in the near future. Thanks to the steady rate of development made to improve search engines and social networks alike, the framework for such a retirement into obsolescence is not only well within our grasp, but it's a panopticon that's quickly becoming a reality in multiple aspects: medical, social, political, etc. Basically, we're collectively in the process of off-loading all of our decision-making to these algorithms.

So either we adapt accordingly in order to survive this rising tide, or we risk being rendered irrelevant while trying to hold it back.


----------



## Amiir (Jul 7, 2017)

My political affiliation? I don't really have one. I just hate commies (it boggles my mind how people can find communism acceptable but not nazism when it's _also_ been responsible for innumerable deaths) and those dickheads who live in the West that actually think they're ''oppressed'' in any shape or form. They have no idea how lucky they are to live in this corner of the planet. You really think you have it bad here? Try South America, Africa, the Middle East then, all places riddled with either war, crime, poverty and in all cases violence and death. Eastern Asia is the only continent that can start to compare with our whealth if not even challenge it but I'm too uneducated about that to make any affirmations. They probably have it worst than I think, too.
Anyway where was I? Oh yeah, I also think we should stop this fucking migrant invasion, reduce the numbers of those who we'll take and send the rest back to where they came from. No muzzies allowed: maybe the first generation of migrants will be non-violent (if incredibly fucking backwards nonetheless) but what about the future ones? In many terrorist attacks it's been the sons of migrants to carry them out. I say we keep every single one of these savages out so that we can be safe instead of sorry. I'm sick of this shit. The EU can fuck off as well. Who the hell do they think they are to tell the member countries what to do? I decide I won't take any more rapefugees and you threaten me economically? You know what this sounds like? A dictatorship.

End of the mini rant. On the matter of COMMUNISM, have some good ol' Liberty Prime


----------



## Friskyaa123 (Mar 15, 2018)

my soundcloud said "buddhist chaotic good luciferian shamanic shapeshifter secular humanist" but I don't remember writing it


----------



## Friskyaa123 (Mar 15, 2018)

ChapterAquila92 said:


> we're potentially looking at unconscious algorithms that know us better than we know ourselves in the near future



yeah but that could manifest in a human brain and not a computer


----------



## Ginza (Mar 15, 2018)

I’m a centrist, slightly right leaning :3


----------



## Sergei Sóhomo (Mar 15, 2018)

I think at this point it's safe to say I've pretty well gone from a centrist to heavy right leaning


----------



## Infrarednexus (Mar 15, 2018)

I consider myself a libertarian. I believe the rights and freedoms of the individual should NOT be controlled by the government, political parties, or other forms of power.
I believe in freedom of open exchange of views and ideas and being able to express them without the fear of persecution from the far right or the authoritarian left.
I believe we should have the power to overthrow the government when it becomes tyrannical, but in a peaceful and cooperative manner.
I believe immigration should be allowed, but also be monitored and controlled to an extent
I believe men and women should be able to marry whoever they want, regardless of sex or gender
I believe in upholding core American values, but also be open to new concepts and ideas that can make it better.
I believe Western civilization should not be hated for its faults, but loved for its virtues.
I believe if we are to survive in this world, we need to come to terms with the fact that not everyone will agree with what you say, and we must learn to live with and respect that.
This is who I am.


----------



## Deleted member 115426 (Mar 15, 2018)

I am very left however there are some things that seem to be right and centrist. I think there are certain things that need to be guarunteed by the government. Healthcare, education, and consumer protections to name a few. This isn't because I want the government everywhere. It's because no one else is going to do it. And my right and/or centrist leanings tend to be when it comes to criminal justice and race (seperately). Like I think instead of the death penalty they should have work for life. And I think race is an actual thing which I've seen many leftists freak out at me about. I was even called a racist just because I said it was real lol. Also I don't think people who have done heinous crimes like murder or rape to be allowed to vote. I'm sure if I needed to tell my whole stance on everything it would be quite a long post so I'll just end it here. XP ( Also a necro from July 2017? How in the heck? )


----------



## KILL.MAIM.KILL (Mar 15, 2018)

Always been an anarchist, always will be.
Both the left and the right are equally undesirable, both are trying to push the world towards dystopia. We'll never live in a fair world as long as a few privileged, specially chosen people sit at the top, and it doesn't matter what color they're wearing.

I am a believer in justice - _true _justice, not the sorry excuse for the justice system we have now.
An eye for an eye. I strongly support the death penalty, and I also deeply believe in population control and - wait for it - eugenics.
Now, before you shit your pants, no, "eugenics" isn't as bad as you think. I don't believe we should stop people with disabilites and disorders from breeding, no. It should be the stupid, immoral people who are removed from the gene pool, along with those who can't take care of children.

Basically, if the world is ever going to get better, a lot of shit has to be done. And honestly, that's probably never going to happen.


----------



## Infrarednexus (Mar 15, 2018)

Ovi the Dragon said:


> I am very left however there are some things that seem to be right and centrist. I think there are certain things that need to be guarunteed by the government. Healthcare, education, and consumer protections to name a few. This isn't because I want the government everywhere. It's because no one else is going to do it. And my right and/or centrist leanings tend to be when it comes to criminal justice and race (seperately). Like I think instead of the death penalty they should have work for life. And I think race is an actual thing which I've seen many leftists freak out at me about. I was even called a racist just because I said it was real lol. Also I don't think people who have done heinous crimes like murder or rape to be allowed to vote. I'm sure if I needed to tell my whole stance on everything it would be quite a long post so I'll just end it here. XP ( Also a necro from July 2017? How in the heck? )


I respect your openness to both sides and your ability to see beyond the extremist views of various parties as well. All too often nowadays its the same old "Your either with us or against us", "Your either the victim or the oppressor", "You cant be part of group A and support group B". The world is not in black and white.


----------



## Belatucadros (Mar 15, 2018)

Political affiliation? I don't have one because they're all full of bullshit one way or another.

I live my life. Simple as that.


----------



## Le Chat Nécro (Mar 15, 2018)

anarchist.
burn it all down. 
start from scratch.​


----------



## Mewmento (Mar 15, 2018)

FluffyShutterbug said:


> I'm an independent. I use my own judgment instead of going with everything and anything my crowd tells me to believe. However... I'd really rather not be discussing politics here in the fandom. Today's political climate is very toxic and divisive... Politics, right now, are something that I'd rather not have to see crop up here, to be honest.



Independent here as well, and I agree with Shutter. Some things shouldn't really be discussed on the forums in lieu of disagreements or "see things my way".

A mature conversation on politics -- is almost non-existent when there are a lot of people involved.


----------



## Izzy4895 (Mar 15, 2018)

As a socialist (workers’ democracy, commanding heights of the economy as public property, etc.), I am on the far-left of the spectrum.


----------



## Simo (Mar 15, 2018)

Izzy4895 said:


> As a socialist (workers’ democracy, commanding heights of the economy as public property, etc.), I am on the far-left of the spectrum.



Same here, with some libertine social anarchy in the mix!


----------



## backpawscratcher (Mar 15, 2018)

Centre-Left here.  Believe that government’s primary responsibility is to ensure everyone has their basic needs met and that society’s infrastructure is sufficiently funded in order to provide that.  Education, full and equal access to the law and healthcare for all are also rights, not privileges.  

I also believe that tax avoidance and evasion are the same thing and should be treated as such, but economic activity of anything other than core infrastructure is better off being in private hands.


----------



## Zhalo (Mar 15, 2018)

I'm a libertarian socialist, so I believe that goverment should have significant control over the economy. At the same time government should ensure personal freedoms and not infringe on the rights of it's people.

Heres 8 value test results if anyone cares to look:
8values.github.io: 8values Results


----------



## Katook (Mar 15, 2018)

Anti-fascist independent, liberal voting track record


----------



## ellaerna (Mar 15, 2018)

took the 8 values thing and got libertarian socialist which I'm only half okay with. All of the libertarians I know [offline] are asshats and I don't particularly think that we have much in common save for the general "liberty is cool".


----------



## ChapterAquila92 (Mar 15, 2018)

Frisky1753 said:


> yeah but that could manifest in a human brain and not a computer


How nebulous. What are you trying to refer to exactly? That brains are organic CPUs with memory storage? That it doesn't take a computer to know someone better than they know themselves? Perhaps trying to insinuate that such behaviour can only be expressed by a brain as if it wasn't a computer?


----------



## Deleted member 115426 (Mar 15, 2018)

ellaerna said:


> took the 8 values thing and got libertarian socialist which I'm only half okay with. All of the libertarians I know [offline] are asshats and I don't particularly think that we have much in common save for the general "liberty is cool".


I feel like any test you take to distinguish your political views is kinda nonesense imo. Because you can have widely differing views and it's hard to put a name to it all.


----------



## Katook (Mar 15, 2018)

Ovi the Dragon said:


> I feel like any test you take to distinguish your political views is kinda nonesense imo. Because you can have widely differing views and it's hard to put a name to it all.




Yeah I took it for kicks and it told me I was a libertarian socialist haha
The socialism I align with(with some finetuning, as most ideal govts are imagined up with) but libertarians are kind of a joke in my circle haha
Like my friend's flat earth believing libertarian dad who grows, but doesn't really smoke, cannabis.(he lets his teens have it sometimes lolol) 
They're interesting people. I say that graciously.


----------



## Yakamaru (Mar 15, 2018)




----------



## Zhalo (Mar 15, 2018)

The 8 values test is not supposed to be exact it's supposed to be the closest label to your beliefs. For example I consider myself a libertarian socially, but at the same time I strongly support gun control, that doesn't mean im not a libertarian. That Just means I don't hold the traditional libertarian view on that issue. Also I don't support the legalization of all drugs. Most things I hold libertarian views about though; privacy rights, freedom of speech, abortion, seperation of church and state, etc.

Edit: Also most ideologies are based on a principle not a certain platform of policies.


----------



## Lexiand (Mar 15, 2018)

I have no idea what I'm am.


----------



## Telnac (Mar 15, 2018)

Center-Right. I prefer small government except for defense, infrastructure and research grants to advance science and technology. On social issues I'm more moderate. I sympathize with more right wing views but I'm a pragmatist. Id rather get a solution that works and achieves 70% of what I want than to hold out for 100% and have no solution.


----------



## FluffyShutterbug (Mar 15, 2018)

I'm much more left (well, at least now I am), but I agree with that. I'm getting really sick of this "No Compromise" mentality our politicians have, and we're all suffering as a result of it.


----------



## MetroFox2 (Mar 15, 2018)

Egalitarian Socialist, in favour of social welfare and a fairer tax system that cracks down on tax-dodging organisations. Against the privatisation and marketisation of public services. For mandatory voting, at least among MPs, who often avoid critical votes to maintain voters. In favour of reforming the Parliament and voting system for a more representative system. Plenty more things I could go into, but this thread is not asking that much.


----------



## Deleted member 115426 (Mar 15, 2018)

Oh yeah make churches pay taxes. That's a huge thing I'm supportive of. I mean if they're going to get all political and crap they should pay taxes too. That's like playing the game but being allowed to break all the rules.


----------



## ellaerna (Mar 15, 2018)

Ovi the Dragon said:


> I feel like any test you take to distinguish your political views is kinda nonesense imo. Because you can have widely differing views and it's hard to put a name to it all.


I have particular issues with this quiz cause some of the statements were pretty ambiguous. Like military action to protect our nation. While I think military spending is currently ridiculous and most of our military action in the time that I've been alive has definitely NOT been for our protection, in general, yes, having a military to protect us is good. So how do I answer that without sounding more pro-military than I am?


----------



## WolfyAmbassador (Mar 16, 2018)

I don't know where I am anymore, I'm just me I guess. I care more about individual issues and take a side (usually right/republican) when it's needed or when emotions are running through my head. 8values.github.io: 8values Results


----------



## Friskyaa123 (Mar 16, 2018)

ChapterAquila92 said:


> How nebulous. What are you trying to refer to exactly? That brains are organic CPUs with memory storage? That it doesn't take a computer to know someone better than they know themselves? Perhaps trying to insinuate that such behaviour can only be expressed by a brain as if it wasn't a computer?



just dank memes tbh


----------



## Sarachaga (Mar 16, 2018)

I'd say I'm a centrist. I gladly embrace the role of the true neutral guy :^p


----------



## BahgDaddy (Mar 16, 2018)

Yakamaru said:


>



Here's mine from that site:





It scored me as a "Libertarian socialist," which is highly accurate and often something I identify with.


----------



## Friskyaa123 (Mar 16, 2018)

just freaking does it already and starts the Universal Non-Dualist party whose symbol is generated by a neural network free of cognitive biases

even if the Swastika had been a hilbert curve

Hilbert curve - Wikipedia

it still would've favored an ideology


----------



## Friskyaa123 (Mar 16, 2018)

radical view: we should literally reset every flag in the world with new flags generated by neural network

and everyone is just dumbfounded and THE COLORSSSSS


----------



## Deleted member 115426 (Mar 16, 2018)

Frisky1753 said:


> radical view: we should literally reset every flag in the world with new flags generated by neural network
> 
> and everyone is just dumbfounded and THE COLORSSSSS


Wha...?


----------



## Friskyaa123 (Mar 16, 2018)

Ovi the Dragon said:


> Wha...?



the flags are inherently biased because they were made by humans


----------



## ChapterAquila92 (Mar 16, 2018)

Frisky1753 said:


> just dank memes tbh


Reads more like "If I can't dazzle people with brilliance, I'll baffle them with bullshit", but alright.


----------



## Deleted member 115426 (Mar 16, 2018)

Frisky1753 said:


> the flags are inherently biased because they were made by humans


Well the thing about every nation is they are human so I don't see what the big deal is.


----------



## Friskyaa123 (Mar 16, 2018)

ChapterAquila92 said:


> Reads more like "If I can't dazzle people with brilliance, I'll baffle them with bullshit", but alright.



people need to be baffled, who says it doesn't make you smarter


----------



## Connor J. Coyote (Mar 16, 2018)

SveltColt said:


> I have no idea what I'm am.



I find that as one grows older - one's political beliefs and values (take form) more strongly.. so if you're a younger person - just give it some time; and you'll find out - sooner or later.

Even beyond "middle age" - political beliefs are still evolving.. (and can change).


----------



## Friskyaa123 (Mar 16, 2018)

nobody understands that political beliefs are probably 'fluid' in a lot of ways :/


----------



## ChapterAquila92 (Mar 16, 2018)

Frisky1753 said:


> people need to be baffled, who says it doesn't make you smarter


No, it only makes you _look_ smart in the absence of those who refuse to ignore the charlatan behind the curtain.


----------



## Friskyaa123 (Mar 16, 2018)

ChapterAquila92 said:


> No, it only makes you _look_ smart in the absence of those who refuse to ignore the charlatan behind the curtain.


keep assuming it's totally mentally healthy ))


----------



## Deleted member 115426 (Mar 16, 2018)

Frisky1753 said:


> which of the following is meaningless
> 
> both, neither?
> 
> Can't answer because you're not very educated?


I don't know what's going on here but if you're trying to solve the Riemann Hypothesis you have quite a lot of work ahead of you.


----------



## BahgDaddy (Mar 16, 2018)

Frisky1753 said:


> which of the following is meaningless
> 
> both, neither?
> 
> Can't answer because you're not very educated?





Frisky1753 said:


> it's actually a music/MIDI generator, the only application I know so far but why not?
> 
> Edit: all it is is the Cayley-Dickson construction converted to logical operators, XOR, XOR NOT, and OR. and stuff happens, a pattern generator
> 
> ...


----------



## Friskyaa123 (Mar 16, 2018)

Ovi the Dragon said:


> I don't know what's going on here but if you're trying to solve the Riemann Hypothesis you have quite a lot of work ahead of you.



about that... I think problems like that are so abstract you can't hope to attack them directly. It would have to arise out of implications of implications of implications? :/


----------



## WolfyAmbassador (Mar 16, 2018)

I retook it, it's probably not the most accurate, but it's close: 8values.github.io: 8values Results


----------



## ChapterAquila92 (Mar 16, 2018)

Frisky1753 said:


> which of the following is meaningless
> 
> both, neither?
> 
> Can't answer because you're not very educated?


If this is the standard by which you consider someone to be "educated", I'd sooner see a flying pig.

Ignoring your condescending elfishness however, both sets of mathematical expressions are irrelevant to me, just as they are irrelevant to this thread. It's really none of my business to care whether or not they have any meaning.


----------



## Friskyaa123 (Mar 16, 2018)

ChapterAquila92 said:


> If this is the standard by which you consider someone to be "educated", I'd sooner see a flying pig.
> 
> Ignoring your condescending elfishness however, both sets of mathematical expressions are irrelevant to me, just as they are irrelevant to this thread. It's really none of my business to care whether or not they have any meaning.



more meaning than random politics to me, sorrrrrrry

but mankind tends to have no priorities, so


----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (Mar 16, 2018)

I consider myself left of center overall. My last Political Compass result was -5.63 , -1.38


----------



## ChapterAquila92 (Mar 17, 2018)

Frisky1753 said:


> more meaning than random politics to me, sorrrrrrry


To what end though? Things like the Riemann Hypothesis and the Leviathan number are mathematical thought experiments with little impact on daily life (in the case of the Leviathan number, there's not enough protons and neutrons _available_ in our universe to be able to write it out in its entirety). Like other hobbies however, we pursue them all the same simply because we can and have the compulsive urge to do something to occupy our time, not necessarily because the end result is going to be useful.

Also, bear in mind that the end goal of politics is to exert influence over others, whether that be through mutual cooperation, coercion, or subjugation. Politics is thus in our nature as a communal species, regardless of whether or not you want to take part in it.


----------



## AustinB (Mar 17, 2018)

Usually centrist. I side with the people that make the most sense.


----------



## dogryme6 (Mar 17, 2018)

Frisky1753 said:


> more meaning than random politics to me, sorrrrrrry
> 
> but mankind tends to have no priorities, so


Behold, the Nietzsche of FAF!


----------



## ChapterAquila92 (Mar 17, 2018)

dogryme6 said:


> Behold, the Nietzsche of FAF!


Nah, not enough ubermensche.


----------



## dogryme6 (Mar 17, 2018)

Jokes aside...
When I took the 8values test it gave me this. 8values.github.io: 8values Results
Social Liberalism? What in the name of Hilbert does that mean?!
Ugh, f/// this test and throw it out the window, it obviously doesn't work on me for some reason.
Wanna dance? My place on the political spectrum is
Stand in the center and lean to the right! Then turn around and shake your tail all night.
Offend the far left and offend the far right! All this fighting makes me think anarchy's alright.


----------



## BahgDaddy (Mar 17, 2018)

Everyone here feels like a fucking right winger compared to me.


----------



## dogryme6 (Mar 17, 2018)

BahgDaddy said:


> Everyone here feels like a fucking right winger compared to me.


Does that mean you're a far left? Not that I care much either way.


----------



## BahgDaddy (Mar 17, 2018)

dogryme6 said:


> Does that mean you're a far left? Not that I care much either way.



I posted my results further up. Moderate left actually, and libertarian socialist.


----------



## Shoiyo (Mar 17, 2018)

I'm an intellectual centrist. When casting a vote, I vote for those who promise better social programs, and have the means to back up promises without seriously damaging the current state of living of the people.  Not to say that some of my emotions don't play into it, of course. I'm only human. Like those who speak up against LGBT or women's rights are far far less likely to receive my vote as a suitable candidate.


----------



## Zhalo (Mar 17, 2018)

BahgDaddy said:


> Moderate left actually, and libertarian socialist.


What even is far left, because I would consider libertarian socialism far left. In the context of US politics I get the sense from people that moderate left is the Democratic party and anything left of that would be far left in that case libertarian socialism is definitely far left. Also I feel that most people consider any form of socialism as far left. Personally I would consider far left to be anything left of Social Democrats (not the US party)


----------



## BahgDaddy (Mar 17, 2018)

Zhalo said:


> What even is far left, because I would consider libertarian socialism far left. In the context of US politics I get the sense from people that moderate left is the Democratic party and anything left of that would be far left in that case libertarian socialism is definitely far left. Also I feel that most people consider any form of socialism as far left.



What people consider it to be is immaterial. Canadas Conservative party more closely resembles our Democrats after all. Many Democrats are too conservative for my tastes. They will pander to corporations and businesses just as much as Republicans. Also I feel like you're not understanding that libertarianism is right, socialism is left. Yet they're not contradictory. This is because I believe socialism smoothes out capitalism, while libertarianism ensures personal civil rights.


----------



## WolfyAmbassador (Mar 17, 2018)

Libertarian is such a weird position.


----------



## BahgDaddy (Mar 17, 2018)

WolfyAmbassador said:


> Libertarian is such a weird position.



I agree. Doggy style is more preferable.


----------



## Zhalo (Mar 17, 2018)

BahgDaddy said:


> What people consider it to be is immaterial. Canadas Conservative party more closely resembles our Democrats after all. Many Democrats are too conservative for my tastes. They will pander to corporations and businesses just as much as Republicans. Also I feel like you're not understanding that libertarianism is right, socialism is left. Yet they're not contradictory. This is because I believe socialism smoothes out capitalism, while libertarianism ensures personal civil rights.


When I say socialism in refering to the economic stance. The actual definition of libertarian is "a person who upholds the principles of individual liberty especially of thought and action" it is not right wing the only time it is considered right wing is in the context of American politics where it has come to mean a belief in a laissez-faire free market.


----------



## BahgDaddy (Mar 17, 2018)

Zhalo said:


> When I say socialism in refering to the economic stance. The actual definition of libertarian is "a person who upholds the principles of individual liberty especially of thought and action" it is not right wing the only time it is considered right wing is in the context of American politics where it has come to mean a belief in a laissezlfaire free market.



Correct. That why the Koch Brothers like the Libertarian Party so much. A lot of it translates to the modern Republican Party, where the Bible along with Atlas Shrugged are the bibles. So people tend to assume libertarianism and socialism are at opposite end of the spectrum - Libertarianism however is part of the y axis while right/left is the x axis. Many people don't even think outside the notions of left/right.


----------



## Massan Otter (Mar 17, 2018)

BahgDaddy said:


> Everyone here feels like a fucking right winger compared to me.



I'll have a go at the test later, but I reckon I won't seem right-wing!


----------



## LuciantheHugmage (Mar 17, 2018)

I don't have as much of an affiliation as I do a philosophy.

That philosophy is to soak left-right politics in gasoline, and then set it on fire. Move far away after creating a minimum safe distance radius, because that shit's toxic and helps nobody.

Proceed to behave as a functional adult, even if you're not, and discuss issues in a civil manner, without pointing fingers at anyone. Work together to get stuff done. If you don't like how the solutions end up, then find a better way later. Without slowing down decisions because of bickering.

If you allow yourself to come in contact with the metaphorical toxic waste that is left-right politics, then remove yourself from politics altogether until you can work with your peers instead of against them.

And remember: If you can't find a solution, then you are not looking hard enough. And solutions don't need to come all at once: there is this thing called taking steps, and there is a practice called cooperation.


----------



## Kyr (Mar 18, 2018)

Trontie123 said:


> I myself think i identify as a Social-Liberal


Now i'm curious, considering your avatar is a portrait of Max Stirner what are your thoughts on his concept of Egoism and its place in the political sphere?

And to keep things on topic. I'm not too interested in discussing my political leanings because morons have accused me of being alt right simply for disagreeing with their beliefs in the past and that's a headache i'd rather avoid. Here's the result of a political compass test i took a while back though, only saved it because it's dead center and that intrigues me.







I will say that any future swing to the left/right will be due to economic considerations though, the economy and how it functions is currently something i have rather poor knowledge of.


----------



## fourur (Mar 18, 2018)

ecological / green


----------



## striker479 (Mar 18, 2018)

Who cares? I like my guns. I support our military and law enforcement. Im for actual progress in technology and hopefully seeing a colony off world in my lifetime. Im open to world and the cultures of the world. I think for myself and of my family.


----------



## ResolutionBlaze (Mar 18, 2018)

8values puts me at a Moderate Conservative political affiliation.


----------



## Friskyaa123 (Mar 19, 2018)

does diplomat count


----------



## Deleted member 115426 (Mar 19, 2018)

Frisky1753 said:


> does diplomat count


Wut


----------



## Friskyaa123 (Mar 19, 2018)

Ovi the Dragon said:


> Wut



countries with the name Fara (acumen)


----------



## CindyPig (Mar 19, 2018)

Socialist bad pun enthusiast.


----------



## Black Burn (Mar 19, 2018)

It depends, in some cases more right, in some cases more left, political wuiz tells me that I'm social liberal


----------

